# Owner/Operator N.E. IL Lake County



## jpdocdave

First post, referred here by a friend, Road2damascus.

I'm in Lake County IL, I have an f350 dump truck/plow, and I am insured. Im interested in some work this winter. 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## JustJeff

Try Tovar. They're always looking for people.


----------



## jpdocdave

^thanks, any more info on them? Contact info?


----------



## JustJeff

Joe B is one of their account managers. His number is 630-313-9119.


----------



## Sawboy

Road2Damascus? Never heard of em. Sounds shady to me


----------



## jpdocdave

Sawboy;1888201 said:


> Road2Damascus? Never heard of em. Sounds shady to me


Great, another IL guy. 
I think I found your name pop up more than his when I searched because you mentioned it more. :laughing:


----------



## JustJeff

Where you at in Lake Co?


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1888201 said:


> Road2Damascus? Never heard of em. Sounds shady to me


Thats it. Im telling shermer to park what ever, where ever they want.

Hi Dave.


----------



## jpdocdave

Harleyjeff;1888228 said:


> Where you at in Lake Co?


I'm in Beach Park, near Zion and Winthrop Harbor, right off WI Border on the Lake



road2damascus;1888361 said:


> Thats it. Im telling shermer to park what ever, where ever they want.
> 
> Hi Dave.


Thanks for sending me over Mike



Harleyjeff;1888159 said:


> Joe B is one of their account managers. His number is 630-313-9119.


Thanks, I'll call


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1888361 said:


> Thats it. Im telling shermer to park what ever, where ever they want.
> 
> Hi Dave.


And that'll be different than last year how? prsport


----------



## Sawboy

jpdocdave;1888205 said:


> Great, another IL guy.
> I think I found your name pop up more than his when I searched because you mentioned it more. :laughing:


I might have a slight man crush on Mike......not that there's anything wrong with it


----------



## jpdocdave

Sawboy;1888544 said:


> I might have a slight man crush on Mike......not that there's anything wrong with it


Don't get jealous, we are just friends


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Gotta watch him, likes having baby's.....


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1888747 said:


> Gotta watch him, likes having baby's.....


That's not in my sub contract agreement. And I'm betting we are both thankful for that.


----------



## JustJeff

To the OP, did you ever call Joe? If so, what did you hear?


----------



## jpdocdave

Harleyjeff;1888814 said:


> To the OP, did you ever call Joe? If so, what did you hear?


I did this evening but I think his phone died 6 seconds in. That or he hated me after 6 seconds and hung up


----------



## JustJeff

No, the guy is forever on his phone, I'm sure it went dead. Try him again later, I'm sure he'll take you on as long as you've got the proper insurance. The only thing is, he strictly takes care of the routes in the city, if you want to stay up in your neck of the woods he'd have to switch you to another route manager. Either way, he can get the ball rolling for you.


----------



## road2damascus

Jeff, Thanks for helping Dave.

Bob and pat thanks for ummm errr....thanks for the brotherly support.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1889200 said:


> Jeff, Thanks for helping Dave.
> 
> Bob and pat thanks for ummm errr....thanks for the brotherly support.


No problem baby daddy......

I would tell him to try Arctic but we cut down on pick ups a couple of years ago.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1889223 said:


> No problem baby daddy......


Well if we have another season like last season, my wife may entertain the idea of kicking me out and calling me baby daddy. I was a zombie last season.


----------



## LadderCo2

Ive heard of Tovar. I was the Shift Manager of Building Maintenance for the USPS in Bedford Park, IL...Tovar had the contract at one time. This was years ago, decent to work with then.


----------



## jpdocdave

Man, I have gotten zero response. Is it just cuz there's no snow and everyone waits till it snows and then scrambles? 

I also have a skid loader I'm looking to put to work.


----------



## JustJeff

Did you not call Joe B?


----------



## jpdocdave

Harleyjeff;1914553 said:


> Did you not call Joe B?


I did, got cut off and left a voicemail.


----------



## JustJeff

You have to call him back, he's busy as hell, so he's not very good about getting back to you. Snow coming Friday night!


----------

